# "The Situation" comes out with a new supplement- would you trust him?



## IRONbrother00 (Aug 20, 2010)

Found this article today about his new supplement line:

http://www.muscleprodigy.com/mike-th...arcl-1003.html

Would you trust this guy with your health? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## guidojuice4ever (Aug 20, 2010)

ofcourse hes my homeboy!


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 20, 2010)

no and I hope no one else will!


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 20, 2010)

sad. this is a product I have zero intrest in purchasing. and what the hell is up with that video. I hope that didn't cost money.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 20, 2010)

Didn't I kill them like 3 days ago with a car bomb?Oh maybe that was just a drunken what if moment.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 20, 2010)

watching that ad video, im like, really, only kids would think this is cool, I cant believe he is actually serious. 

It has to be a joke.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> sad. this is a product I have zero intrest in purchasing. and what the hell is up with that video. I hope that didn't cost money.


 
werent you one of those guys from AM offering to log every free placebo on offer?

. . . or is that someone else Im thinking of . . .


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 21, 2010)

you must be thinking of someone else 98% of my post on am are in the anabolics section talking about steroids.

then when I do post in the sup section, it's usually because someone asked a question about anabolics.

and the review section i only post in after I've reviewed a product.

must be someone else. I would be embarrased to run a log of this.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 22, 2010)

edit nm.

who shit in your cereal. lets be friends.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

HAHA, I am sure the product probably works. It isn't hard to make that type of product everyone else has already done the research on it.  I also assume he didn't come up with it but is the face of the company and probably the bank role behind it but not the formulator. He is hitting while the iron is hot and trust me tons of teens will use that stuff. Tons of them. Show has a cult following, and he is copying a proven character already. I am sure I am not the only one who notices him taking The Rock's character and just giving it a new name in the Situation. An egomaniac who is funny to watch and refers to himself in the 3rd person. I wonder if Duane Johnson is getting any royalties off of his success. LOL


----------



## 258884 (Aug 23, 2010)

He needs to invent a supp to remove douchiness...


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 23, 2010)

I envy his lat development............


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2010)

Of course. I trust all new supplements.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> I envy his lat development............



Lol, I thought the same thing. Where the fuck are his lats? Was he born without lats?


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 23, 2010)

Kleen said:


> HAHA, I am sure the product probably works. It isn't hard to make that type of product everyone else has already done the research on it. I also assume he didn't come up with it but is the face of the company and probably the bank role behind it but not the formulator.


 
I just read some article about him capitalizing on his ... popularity?  Endorsements, etc. etc.  The supplement is probably fine (or as fine as most of that stuff is) and he's just the poster boy.  Probably doesn't take it himself.


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 23, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Lol, I thought the same thing. Where the fuck are his lats? Was he born without lats?


 
haha

typical pretty boy meathead that only works his mirror muscles. I bet he curls in the squat rack too


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 23, 2010)

IronPotato said:


> no and I hope no one else will!


 please tell me your joking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 24, 2010)

lol....Coming from a marketing background I have to love it.  But yea...another NO product....NO


----------



## premo (Aug 24, 2010)

companys get tv star or celebs or in his case minor celebs to endorse the product - its not like he actually knows anything about it


----------



## LAM (Aug 24, 2010)

IRONbrother00 said:


> Found this article today about his new supplement line:
> 
> http://www.muscleprodigy.com/mike-th...arcl-1003.html
> 
> Would you trust this guy with your health? I certainly wouldn't.



of course not...I wouldn't buy anything from any of those no-talent having hack actors that call themselves reality tv stars...back in the day you used to have actual talent to be on tv. now you only need to be a narcissists or have a borderline personality disorder and you can be on tv.


----------



## Gawd (Aug 24, 2010)

Where do I order?  Does GNC got this?
I don't want to have a "situation".


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

I got 3 bottles get this b4 it's banned Bitchs


----------



## blergs. (Aug 25, 2010)

FUK NO! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 26, 2010)

I read that he also signed on with a Vodka company, and is promoting it as a "trainers" alcohol because it contains protein (casein) and claims it can produce lean mass and decrease body fat when accompanied with a weight training program.

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Kleen (Aug 26, 2010)

HaHa, that is awesome! You can't blame the guy for cashing in. He has contracts to make 5 million this year in just appearances and advertising spots and now Dancing with the Stars. LMAO! Makes me wish I was a comical ultra douche bag!


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been using this new line of supps for a week now and Man am I aggressive! I've put on thirty-eight pounds and all my major lifts have gone up 60 lbs. I've also lost 10% of my body fat. Be careful with this stuff though, you might just end up like chris benoit.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 26, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I've been using this new line of supps for a week now and Man am I aggressive! I've put on thirty-eight pounds and all my major lifts have gone up 60 lbs. I've also lost 10% of my body fat. Be careful with this stuff though, you might just end up like chris benoit.


 
those are some powerful gummy's


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> those are some powerful gummy's


i like to rub them on my sac to maximize the placebo effect. And it just feels great to rub my sac


----------

